# Guess I'm going to be a rat "foster grandma"....



## undergunfire

I have two foster rat girls. One baby girl, Spice, was from a former co-worker who gave her to me with her brother, Spook. Spook passed away in October. 

Since Spice was lonely and it would be easier to adopt out a pair of rats...I told Ryan's friend to rescue a baby girl rat from his Dad's rat breeding colony (his Dad breeds reptiles). I have actually seen his set up, and it is very clean and not filthy, like most would think a rat breeding colony would be like. He had been getting out of breeding and his rat breeding stock was going to be sold off to another reptile breeder.

Anyway...."Mint"....is soooo going to pop out some babies, probably tomorrow night. Her belly has ballooned over the past few days and her nipples are very obvious. I am so mad because I just wasn't expecting this, but I probably should have been. It's terrible news if the babies all come out as "PEW's" (pink eyed whites) because it is hard enough rehoming rats of color around here...rehoming PEWs is going to be impossible.

*Just so every one knows....I did not breed her to my boys. She is not near the boys and I have only had her for about 2 weeks, so that means she was pregnant before she came to me (rats give birth at average 30 days).*

I have to borrow a 10 gal. tank from the nice older lady who adopted two of Ralphie's brothers, when I was fostering their litter. I'll have to get the tank tomorrow night from Anne, so hopefully Mint holds out and doesn't have them tonight or tomorrow during the day.



PLEASE send vibes for a SMALL litter. Rats can have up to 20 babies, mostly. By small, I mean less than 10 :?.


*
Ugh. Anyone want to make this fun for all and guess how many babies Mint will have....and the number of each gender of babies ?*


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What does she look like? Hey, my angel girl Peppermint "Minty" Rattie (and her 2 sisters and brother who were all PEWs) take offense to you hoping not to have PEW babies! I'm just kidding, I know that a lot of people don't like PEWs. I think they're lovely and wonderful, but I know a lot of people dislike them 

Anyway, good luck with the babies! Please keep the thread updated, I love pictures of little baby ratties. I hope she only has a couple and they're all the same gender! Do you have any pics of Mint?


----------



## undergunfire

Mint is a PEW, herself. I do not have any pictures of her. I have been slacking in the "picture department". She just looks like...a PEW !

I'll try to get pictures tomorrow. She bit me 2 days ago, so I have been avoiding her. She is not tamed at all. Hopefully after the babies are older she will mellow out and be a bit nicer, hehe.

I will surely update this thread, a lot!

Are you going to take a guess on how many babies she has and how many of each gender ?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hmmm... before making my guess, I need more info! How old is she? And you say she's balloon like? You should post pictures of her tennis ball belly! And what do I (er... the person who guesses correctly) get for winning the contest? :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hmmm... before making my guess, I need more info! How old is she? And you say she's balloon like? You should post pictures of her tennis ball belly! And what do I (er... the person who guesses correctly) get for winning the contest? :biggrin2:


Ohhh...my guess is a young 11 weeks old :?. I can try to snap those pictures tomorrow, if she will be a good girl!

Ehhhh...as for winning....uhhhh.....I'll have to get back to you on that one :biggrin2:!


----------



## BSAR

I am guessing twelve babies. four boys and the rest girls.

Good luck with them! I'm looking forward to pics even though i don't really like rats.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh My! I can't wait to see them, Amy!

I think she's going to have 13 and only 3 are going to be girls.


----------



## undergunfire

No babies as of right now . I will snap some belly shots after work today, if I can manage to do so. I can't handle her right now or I risk a bitten finger .



I still can't believe this, argggg. At least the lady who adopted Ralphie's brothers said she would gladly let me borrow some decent cages from her....and she would even adopt two girls....and foster some if I needed her too .

It is going to be tough not to keep two babies, but I really 100% need a break after my adult boys pass on. I go back and forth on this, but I need to break, really.


----------



## kherrmann3

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Since Spice was lonely and it would be easier to adopt out a pair of rats...I told Ryan's friend to rescue a baby girl rat from his Dad's rat breeding colony (his Dad breeds reptiles).



Even if the breeding colony is nice and clean, be on the lookout for ringworm. I worked at a pet store for about two years, and we would get ringworm from our "feeder" rats. We had all checked out the breeding facility, and it was SUPER clean. It was freakishly clean. I don't know how they were getting it, but we had several groups come in with ringworm (and it spread to my face). Fun. Note: there was one rat in particular who was a real sweetie and he would hitch a ride on my shoulder around the store. That's how it got spread to my face and looked like I had a giant hickey :grumpy:




> Anyway...."Mint"....is soooo going to pop out some babies, probably tomorrow night. Her belly has ballooned over the past few days and her nipples are very obvious.



Hehe, pregnant rodents are always funny (awkward) looking. They always have reminded me of pears. You know, pear-shaped from above view? 




> ...rehoming PEWs is going to be impossible.



Sometimes, if you pair up PEW's white with a colored rat (even if it's white with black eyes) they are more desirable to a potential owner. Socializing also helps a lot. That's why I carried "Milton" around with me in the store. We hid the rats in the back room so people wouldn't see them. I would take the nice ones out and carry them around with me so people would see them, freak out, then ask why it was chillin' on my shoulder/in my shirt collar. I saved a few from the snake pit that way. 

Also, do you know what color rat she was housed with previously? (Maybe your friend could help?) If she's a PEW and was housed with other PEW's, you're going to have all PEW's. If someone had a little color, your chances go up a bit for something more "festive". 




> ...she was pregnant before she came to me (rats give birth at average 30 days).



They are almost better at reproducing that rabbits lol




> PLEASE send vibes for a SMALL litter. Rats can have up to 20 babies, mostly. By small, I mean less than 10 :?.



Do you know her age or if this is her first litter? My experience with rodent reproduction is that they have a smaller number with their first litter and it goes up exponentially from there.




> Ugh. Anyone want to make this fun for all and guess how many babies Mint will have....and the number of each gender of babies ?


I will go with seven as my guess  Four and three (girls and boys, respectively).

Well, those are my comments to this whole "dilemma". Good luck finding homes for your ratty babies! ^_^ They are so cute when they are little (baby animals almost always are!)  Good luck!


----------



## KeepersPlay

Awww... good luck with the little guys. I know I replied to the bulletin on Myspace but I still wanted to comment. Hope it's a small litter. I know my foster girl (Annie) had 11 babies and those things eat... NON STOP! 

I'm gonna say 10 little rattie babies. *crosses fingers* 
I know Annie got mega moody before she popped.


----------



## kherrmann3

I would get moody too if I had 10+ sets (of four feet) kicking me!


----------



## undergunfire

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Even if the breeding colony is nice and clean, be on the lookout for ringworm.
> 
> *There is no ring worm, here .*
> 
> 
> Sometimes, if you pair up PEW's white with a colored rat (even if it's white with black eyes) they are more desirable to a potential owner. Socializing also helps a lot......
> 
> Also, do you know what color rat she was housed with previously? (Maybe your friend could help?) If she's a PEW and was housed with other PEW's, you're going to have all PEW's. If someone had a little color, your chances go up a bit for something more "festive".
> 
> *Not true, if she was housed with all PEW's, I could still get color...probably common black, beige, or fawn hoodies or capped. I just don't know what is in her genes.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know her age or if this is her first litter? My experience with rodent reproduction is that they have a smaller number with their first litter and it goes up exponentially from there.
> 
> *She is 11 weeks old, roughly, and this surely is her first litter. Even though she is young and this is her first litter, she could have a lot of babies. It all depends on the particular rat, not their experience with carrying litters.*




Anyway, no babies....yet! Ryan is on his way home with the tank from Anne. I am going to let it warm up from being in the cold, then set it all up for her.


----------



## Jess_sully

I'm guessing 9 babies, 5 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I'll guess. I know nothing about rats....how big their litters are or anything. 

So I'll guess 6 babies (probably way too low) and to make things more tempting for Amy- 4 boys and 2 girls...

That way she'll want to keep 2/3 of the litter...

:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

I'm going to be strong and not keep ANY :biggrin2:. I'm very seriously taking a break from rats after my boys pass away. I will probably sell my FN141 cage and any other cages laying around to resist the urge! Though, I am attached to my FN cage, so I may just take it all apart and hold onto it for the future.



Mint is nesting in her tank . I made it all nice and put together...and she has torn every thing apart and is going nuts at rearranging.She even flipped over her pretty pink igloo hut! Hopefully, the babies will come tonight so we can get this darn thing over with .

I'm going to take my guess....

8 babies. 3 males and 5 females.


----------



## BSAR

Eeek! I can't wait!!


----------



## undergunfire

No babies, yet ! She has made her little nest, maybe she will have them today or tonight. She has been grooming herself like crazy this morning.


----------



## kherrmann3

I thought that PEW is recessive? Is it the same as albino? (I always thought so). With hamsters, it is. I used to breed them  If you breed an albino with an albino, you will always get albinos. There is no color gene in either parent. If she had a colored gene she would be colored. That's why white animals are hard to get from dark(er) stock. They have to be offspring from two heterozygous parents (and there is only a 1 in 4 chance of the genes being right). That is just my experience from hamsters, anyone else know about rats?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*YAY! Little pinkies! Can't wait! *

*undergunfire wrote: *


> No babies, yet ! She has made her little nest, maybe she will have them today or tonight. She has been grooming herself like crazy this morning.


----------



## undergunfire

I highly doubt she is from a whole line of PEW's. Ryan's friend's dad had color in his stock.

If you were a registered breeder breeding for PEW's and bred all through the lines of PEW....you will get all PEW babies. However, Mint may have color genes, which could throw color in her litter.


I think at about day 3 I should be able to tell. When they are born, if they all have pink eyes (you can see through the skin), then I will assume they are all PEWs.



Hopefully we have color, though, so there will be a happy outcome of ALL babies getting adopted!


Oh, p.s.....no babies, yet :shock:. She is sleeping a lot, so hopefully they will come TONIGHT, darnit!


----------



## kherrmann3

Poor Mint. She probably looks and feels ready to pop!


----------



## undergunfire

No stinkin' babies yet, sheesh :grumpy:. 

Two days went by where her belly is massive and her nipples are extremely visible. HOPEFULLY today really is the day! It is pretty quiet in the animal room, besides the bunnies sometimes running in their cages when they get scared of a noise....making a lot of noise. I can't put her anywhere else in the house, as fear the cats just won't leave her alone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:waiting:


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :waiting:



Tell me about it :rollseyes.


I have never raised bubs before, so I am now getting pretty excited. The only rat babies I have "raised" was Ralphie's litter...which was just 4 babies and their were of weaning age...mom weaned them herself.

Mint has been in her igloo all day, so can we say yet again....*HOPEFULLY* TONIGHT!



I guess to pass the time, we should pick out names! Probably a "Candy/Spice/Sweets/Food/Deserts" theme....as Mint is well, "Mint" and then we have "Spice", who is her bond mate. Keep in mind most of the babies will probably be of light color....ehh...mostly PEW is what I am preparing for, anyway!

Two babies are definitely going to be named "Pancake" and "Poptart"...after two bunnies from 3bunnies Rabbit Rescue.


----------



## Michaela

How exciting!  Good luck with them Amy! And if I lived close to you I would have a couple of PEWs, I think they are really adorable.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Two babies are definitely going to be named "Pancake" and "Poptart"...after two bunnies from 3bunnies Rabbit Rescue.



You should try to name them all as breakfast type things since you'll use those two.

Just a few I thought of:


Bagel
Muffin
Biscut
Trixy (cereal)
Souffle (like a breakfast souffle)
Donut
Home Fry (lol)
Sausage
Bacon
Ham
Benedict (like the eggs)
granola
Chex (that's in my horse's name lol)
I hope you have news soon!


----------



## undergunfire

Awesome suggestions, Bo B :biggrin2:. I love them all!

Ohhh, Munchkin for the runt....as in Dunkin' Donut's Munchkins .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's CUTE! I like that too! 

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I can't wait to see them!



If they would ever.....GET OUT THAT BELLAAAAAY!


----------



## undergunfire

Now, I am no expert, but I do believe Mint is in labor right now. She is in her real nest in a corner. She is breathing rather quickly, keeps laying down then spinning into another position, and keeps licking towards her private area. Woooah, man, you can see those babies poking her today!


So, I am 90% positive we will have some babies by tonight .


----------



## NZminilops

Ack how exciting! :shock: I didn't know rats had such large litters, hopefully she doesn't have too many. How long until baby rats are furry and mobile?

Oh man I'm feeling nervous for you, hope it goes ok ullhair:.


----------



## undergunfire

I WAS SOOO RIGHT!!!


SHE IS GIVING BIRTH NOW :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:.


I went in to check and saw blood and babies moving. I won't be going in there to check for quite a few more hours...I don't want to bother her!


----------



## JadeIcing

ullhair:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:yes:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok my guess...

20!

10 boys 

10 girls


----------



## JadeIcing

Last count six or seven.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Last count six or seven.


:shock:

WOW! 

Congrats on becoming a granny Amy!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:!

Alicia is evil guessing 20 babies...if she was in Arizona I would drive over and punch her . Hehe.

I am going to go check on her again in a little bit. I don't want to bother her too much. Tomorrow after work is when I will handle the babies. I will try to lure her away from them today, though, for a definite baby count!

All I could see was light colored skin where the eyes are, so they are probably all going to have pink eyes. Some babies look darker than another.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Alicia is evil guessing 20 babies...if she was in Arizona I would drive over and punch her . Hehe.




I still say 20.


----------



## undergunfire

I still see only 6 or 7, but it is hard to tell because they are nursing right now. I saw milk bellies and one baby has the biggest milk belly ever, lol!

I found out that I can handle them tonight, so I will do that later on, like 6 hours from now. I will also get some pictures!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yay!! Milk bellies sounds like a good sign! 

Can't wait to see pics when you can take them.. I've never seen baby rats before!


----------



## BlueFrog

Oh how wonderful! Give mama scritches for me.


----------



## undergunfire

I am waiting for a video now to upload to YouTube. I was able to shoot it real quick before my camera died. I just want to document every thing each day, lol!

We might have more like 7-8 babies. I am just not sure. I can't wait to actually know how many is there!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

anic:I can't wait!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> anic:I can't wait!!!


Not the only one!


----------



## undergunfire

Here is the video. Sorry the quality is poor. I will be getting pictures and a video tonight, when I take them all out and handle them for a few minutes. That should be fun, not sure how to get mommy away without getting bit.


[flash=320,256]http://nz.youtube.com/watch/v/iEwd_4pQy4g[/flash]


----------



## Happi Bun

Aw, eepers! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww Mama is just so sweet! What a good girl! :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing

I wanted 20. :grumpy:


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I wanted 20. :grumpy:


If there was 20, you should have expected an arrival of 10 bouncing naughty baby rats in 5 weeks .


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted 20. :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was 20, you should have expected an arrival of 10 bouncing naughty baby rats in 5 weeks .
Click to expand...

Sadly I won't be.


----------



## undergunfire

Every one...please stay awake if you thought about heading to bed right now. I have some cute pictures of eepers coming in about 15 minutes, then a video to follow shortly after . I'll also be announcing how many babies and their sexes (if I guessed right!)....


----------



## undergunfire

7 babies :biggrin2:. *I think* 3 girls and 4 boys . The runt is a boy, I believe, hopefully he makes it!

So, that makes Peg (Tinysmom) the closest guesser . This was her guess:
_"So I'll guess 6 babies (probably way too low) and to make things more tempting for Amy- 4 boys and 2 girls..."_


Video of babies on day 1....

[flash=320,256]http://nz.youtube.com/watch/v/MiVzU-IlEh0[/flash]


Pictures of babies...




















Group of boys (?)...






Group of girls (?)...


















All babies have pink eyes. They may all be PEW, beige, fawn, or hooded in beige or fawn.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Hey Amy, silly question (I've never had a rat), but are the babies born with fully developed teeth?
Or do they actually have a teething process?
They remind me of little manatees...

Congratulations on a successful delivery... You're some midwife!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ooooh I'm so excited! The babies are adorable :biggrin2: You have to update with pics every day now! I want some of your baby ratties...


----------



## undergunfire

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Hey Amy, silly question (I've never had a rat), but are the babies born with fully developed teeth?
> Or do they actually have a teething process?



I'm not sure, either, lol! I'll have to look it up. I'd imagine they are born with little teeth?


----------



## undergunfire

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Ooooh I'm so excited! The babies are adorable :biggrin2: You have to update with pics every day now! I want some of your baby ratties...


Ohhh yes, pictures will be every day . I want to make sure I document every day, hehe.


----------



## MissBinky

Congrats Granny :biggrin2:They such cutees!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Congrats on your little pink, squirmy kidney beans! (We always called them that!)

:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

_*Mint's babies {day 2):*_


Girls....

































Boys...














































Group....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww look at their teeny whiskers! What's on one of the boy's heads? He has white dots.


----------



## undergunfire

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww look at their teeny whiskers! What's on one of the boy's heads? He has white dots.



I am not sure what that was. I think it was the paper towel stuck to his head?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Congrats on the babies, Amy! Sorry, but I can't say they're cute! In another week or so I will. lol
(And I finally got the beds & hammocks today!)*

*~Diana*


----------



## undergunfire

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Congrats on the babies, Amy! Sorry, but I can't say they're cute! In another week or so I will. lol
> (And I finally got the beds & hammocks today!)*
> 
> *~Diana*



Thank you, Diana!

The babies are a tad cuter today . I am uploading pictures to the computer now.

How do your girls like the beds? I can't believe they took soooo long to get to you! If you ever need more, let me know, I'll just ask you to pay shipping!


----------



## tonyshuman

*undergunfire wrote: *


> 7


Blink and you'll miss it: tiny baby rattie teefs!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's just too cute!


----------



## undergunfire

Well, if you think that is cute...I have Day 3 pictures coming in about 15 minutes :biggrin2:.


----------



## undergunfire

*Mint's babies {day 3}...*

All babies are doing well today! Their ears are starting to "fold" and you can see their whiskers really well. I still think we have all PEW's, but a person on the rat forum said give it until about day 7-9 to be sure. They could also get points and be himi!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Amy, they are just precious! Those tiny little whiskers are so sweet! 

The Mama doesn't care that you handle them?

I think I see a saddle on the second one from the left. And I love pointed rats!


----------



## undergunfire

Bo...Mint does care when I handle them, but she has to deal with it. Baby rats that are handled from birth are going to be SUPER people tame! When I got Mint, I had been working to hand tame her, since she was skittish, so she will probably bite me right now if I try to touch her. I'm not taking my chances until the babies are a bit bigger, lol. Rat bites HURT!

I think the "saddle" was just a shadow. The babies still look all PEW to me, but who knows if we will have himi, beige, or fawns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

but she doesn't hurt the babies? I know some animals would kill them - including some rabbits - rather than let them be handled by humans or taken by a predator (which we might seem like to them)... 

Yeah, bunny bites hurt too! http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41251&forum_id=1


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> but she doesn't hurt the babies? I know some animals would kill them - including some rabbits - rather than let them be handled by humans or taken by a predator (which we might seem like to them)...



Nope :biggrin2:. Momma rats usually only kill their young by accident, if in an immense amount of stress, or if they are sick. Ratties are great momma's!

Pictures of Day 4 will be coming a bit later!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's cool! I knew I liked ratties LOL! 

You do realize that this is making me want another one REALLY bad!


----------



## undergunfire

Bo...come get two boys, then :biggrin2:.


Here is Day 4's pictures, which were from yesterday. I will take Day 5's pictures tonight. Well, techically, today is day 4 of them being alive. I forgot that Sunday, the day they were born, shouldn't be counted as day 1 .

Boys...














Girls....















































































This is a boy...







This is a girl...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I sure wish I could have some! but hubby is dead set "NO MORE ANIMALS!" right now. I can understand tho- we've got several !

Those babies are so sweet tho! I can't wait to see their hair.


----------



## undergunfire

Oh, I know! Ryan would rather not have anymore animals, either....which is why I am not keeping any of the baby rats. I have my favorites out of the babies already, but I just can't keep going with rats. I do need a break after my adult boys pass on. I don't know how I will rehome these babies, ugh...they are my little loves already!

Two girls are going to Anne (who has Ralphie's brothers), Mint and her cage mate (Spice) might be going to a guy in town who is interested and researching rats right now, I'm trying to talk Miranda into two baby boys (instead of just one). So....that would leave 1 baby girl and 2 baby boys left. However, I will try to talk Anne or the guy who is interested in taking the "left over" female, so she won't be alone. I will then have to rehome two baby boys...ugh...so sad .


----------



## undergunfire

Last night's pictures ....




























































The babies are growing SOOOO FAST! They are now able to "push" me away and fight back a bit when I pick them up. Oh, man, are they adorable.

Tonight, after we go out for dinner, I will stop by the store to get a pack of colored permanent markers. I will use these to mark the base of their tails, so I can tell them apart. Girls will have the color pink and boys will have the color blue. I will then put a color mark above those....so each baby will have either "pink" or "blue" then they will each have their own individual color. I am doing this so I can keep track of which baby is which and who wants which baby. I will also give them names according to their colors.

Boys:
Pancake.
Pop tart.
Waffle.
Flap Jack.


Girls:
Muffin.
Cheerio.
Maple (as in syrup).



Yaaay, breakfast theme! Thank you to Bo, for helping with some names, too .


----------



## tonyshuman

I love the names! Do those little wigglers make any noises at all?


----------



## undergunfire

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I love the names! Do those little wigglers make any noises at all?



Yep, they will squeak...especially when mommy steps on them or it comes time for feeding, lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awwww I see little rattie hairs! They are gonna grow up quick, aren't they?

I love the names! glad i Could help with some


----------



## undergunfire

Bo...they are growing very quickly! They will be 7 days old tomorrow and their fur is coming in more now. They have white/silver hairs...very shiny. I haven't taken the babies out since Thursday night, as I wanted to take them out tonight to see how quickly they grew since Thursday. I will get a good look at them and be able to tell that we have all PEWs, as I am very sure they are all PEW. We could get surprised and have some himi's, though...not sure.

I'm about to go take the babies out now and mark their tails with colored Sharpies, then give them their names.

I will try to snap just a few pictures, as I want to handle them more now...rather than spend more time taking pictures.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can't wait to see their fur! They look nice and healthy so that's a huge plus. We see the ones in the pet stores and want to cry cause they are being fed junk, and they seem not so healthy.

I'm glad you got that girl - at least they have a good chance now instead of what their fate could be.


----------



## undergunfire

The babies are all doing well! Still no eyes opened, yet! They are 2 weeks old today. Their eyes are supposed to open anywhere from 12-14 days, so I have been waiting for them to "see the world"!

They are soooo mobile, now. I think they are driving Mint nuts because she keeps gathering them up and putting them back in their sleeping spot.

It appears we now have Siamese and PEW babies. The PEWs will have pink eyes, but maybe the Siamese will have ruby eyes? I *think* all babies have standard ears, yet some are HUGE ears and might be dumbo.


Here are their day 13 (yesterday) pictures! If their eyes open today, I will be sure to snap more.






























































I did have some homes lined up, but as of right now, I have no homes lined up. A local girl did just show interest to their pictures on my myspace....so hopefully she would be interested.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Ooooo I thought I saw some color on a couple! YAY! I can't wait to see more when they open their eyes! They are so cute! Look at that nose!!! :hearts:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay more pictures! They're so sweet... I hope their eyes open soon!


----------



## undergunfire

As of 1 hour ago, only one baby girl had her eyes opened! I didn't snap a picture because Ryan and I were in the middle of playing Wii. The girl who opened her eyes is the biggest rattie in the bunch, normally the boys are the largest, I would think .


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Awwww! Now I can say they're cute!! And my girls really like their Star Dome Homes, I'll definitely be getting more. Though Kaede did some "customizations" to hers, but she's always in it!*


----------



## BSAR

I haven't checked this in a while!! They are sooooooooooooooooo cute!! I really don't like rats cuz of their tail but these babies are preicous!! I want one!!


----------



## undergunfire

*BSAR wrote: *


> I haven't checked this in a while!! They are sooooooooooooooooo cute!! I really don't like rats cuz of their tail but these babies are preicous!! I want one!!


These baby rats will then grow up to be big fat squishy adult rats with the same exact tail :biggrin2:. Rats are rats, tails or not.




Anyway, I will take pictures of the babies tonight. I am going to put the kitties and dog away, then have the babies come into the living room on the couch with me.

All eyes are opened and they are soo precious. I am in love with two of the little boys, but I need to remember that they need to go to new homes!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Can't wait to see the new pictures! I love baby ratties. The tails never bothered me.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can't wait to see the babies today too! 

I play with rats' tails LOL! Of course I love bats and rats and all sorts of things like that so I might be a bit strange...... 

Amy, each time I see this thread I think - "Ratty Grandmama!" Tabitha on Bewitched called her grandmother "grandmama"


----------



## Michaela

Oooh I missed the picture update the other day! :shock:

Adorableeeee!! :hearts WANT!


----------



## undergunfire

I'm totally slacking with pictures. I try to spend more time handling then snapping pictures .

Anyway, looks like 4 babies (2 girls & 2 boys) have each found homes. Two girls are going to a responsible 16 year as a birthday present from her mom. Two boys are going to a family who have wanted rats for years, but are finally taking the plunge.

This leaves Mint, 1 baby girl, and 2 baby boys that need a home. I am hoping I can get them adopted out VERY soon....as I am going to share some information that I just want to beat myself over....



I think Spice, my other foster girl who I am very seriously considering keeping, is pregnant . A few weeks ago I went into the animal room to grab water bottles....Spice's cage door WAS closed at that time. I went back into the animal room to bring their water bottles back in and her cage door was wide open....but she was inside the cage and I was only gone for just a few moments...honestly, like 1 minute while I put water in the bottles...so I didn't think anything of it because my boys were all passed out sleeping in their hammocks...like they had been sleeping for hours...I'm talking dead asleep!

I am now kicking myself because I don't get how she could escape, breed with my passed out dead asleep boys (who were in their cage), and then make it back into her cage....all within honestly 1 minute. 

I'm very "rescue" and do what I can to save rats...I don't breed and I don't want more babies.



Ughhh! Ryan is being very supportive and doesn't understand how it happened, either. He said we will take it a day at a time and get the babies into good homes. I am happy I have his support through this.

Ryan and I were laughing (probably not the best time to laugh) that Louie left his mark before leaving this earth for rattie heaven. I told Ryan I was going to go outside and kick his grave if he did this....that little stinker.......


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Amy, what makes you think she's preggers? Could she have a tumor or something causing her to look that way? Could she have actually gotten to the boys somehow if they were all asleep?

I'm happy some of the babies have homes!

I'll forgive you for no pictures lately..... I'd love to see some tho! *hint* LOL


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Amy, what makes you think she's preggers? Could she have a tumor or something causing her to look that way? Could she have actually gotten to the boys somehow if they were all asleep?



It is definitely not a tumor because a tumor doesn't cause nipples to be exposed more, she is pregnant . I just want to scream. I feel like a terrible person. I never would have imagined that an oops litter would happen to me.

I will be keeping girls in the rabbit room in the new house and the boys in the rat room.

I'll get belly shots tonight of Spice.


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote:*


> It is definitely not a tumor because a tumor doesn't cause nipples to be exposed more, she is pregnant . I just want to scream. I feel like a terrible person. I never would have imagined that an oops litter would happen to me.
> 
> I will be keeping girls in the rabbit room in the new house and the boys in the rat room.
> 
> I'll get belly shots tonight of Spice.


I'm sorry Amy - I'm dying laughing here as I remember you & I running around grabbing rabbits while you were here because I had an "oops" situation where a buck had gotten out. Remember how frantic I was?

I'm sorry about the litter....but I don't think you're a bad person. I think accidents happen and you'll do a great job with her and with the babies and by the time they're born - won't most of the other babies be gone or close to going to new homes?

I know it will be a bit stressful...but you can do it....and I am sure it won't happen again.

I didn't realize rats could be THAT fast...


----------



## Luv-bunniz

TinysMom wrote:


> I didn't realize rats could be THAT fast...



I'll say this in a way most of you will understand...Rats breed like rabbits! 

Sorry to hear she is possibly pregnant though


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Well that's good and bad I guess. At least she's with you and hopefully the litter will be small and easy to rehome. *

*You can't be perfect and sometimes things happen - don't be too hard on yourself. You didn't mean for it to happen!*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Amy, what makes you think she's preggers? Could she have a tumor or something causing her to look that way? Could she have actually gotten to the boys somehow if they were all asleep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely not a tumor because a tumor doesn't cause nipples to be exposed more, she is pregnant . I just want to scream. I feel like a terrible person. I never would have imagined that an oops litter would happen to me.
> 
> I will be keeping girls in the rabbit room in the new house and the boys in the rat room.
> 
> I'll get belly shots tonight of Spice.
Click to expand...


----------



## undergunfire

Peg.....I sooo remember that. It was terrible because we would be looking at the ladies in the rabbitry and thinking they looked fat...so we'd chase them down and put them into their own pen. It got to the point where all we could do was look at each other, blush, and just laugh it off. Definitely an experince I will not be forgetting !


Thanks, every one. I'm going to roll with the situation, stay calm, and get through it. I'm even willing to make the drive to Phoenix to get the babies into really good homes. So, that will help.

We are selling Sammy's dog run that we bought because our new house already has one. We are selling it for $120....so I would just need $30 more to get the new Critter Nation cage that just came out. It looks just like the Ferret Nation, but it has 1/2 inch bar spacing, so females can be housed in it without worry of them escpaping. 

I am breaking the news to Ryan that I am buying that cage and keeping Spice and probably 2 baby girls from her litter. I will also probably keep 2 baby boys because my adult boys are slowing down and just....aging. The only part Ryan won't be happy with is buying a new cage...lol!

Ryan even said that with the *hopefully* economic stimulus check, tax returns, 3 pay checks in April, AND having our friend Garrett bringing us $250 per month for rent (hes our room mate in the new house)....we will, "no worries", have the credit cards payed off and be able to purchase our wedding rings. So, I'm going to use the $120 from the dog run as if it was "free money" because we aren't dyring for it....lol!!



Anyway, I am ranting. We got home late tonight because of dinner at Ryan's mom's house....so I WILL get belly shots tomorrow of Spice and update the "Breakfast Bunch" litter pictures .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Two questions? one comment!

1. I thought you weren't going to have ratties after the boys were gone?

2. I thought you weren't going to have a roomie right now?

3. I didn't know you would be getting married!


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Two questions? one comment!
> 
> 1. I thought you weren't going to have ratties after the boys were gone?
> *I wasn't , but I try to imagine life without the rats and it wouldn't seem the same. They are really my little prides and joys...I spend the most time taking care of them.* *It really hurts when they get sick and you don't ever know what day will be their last...but out of all my pets...I find myself blabbing about my rats more.*
> 
> 2. I thought you weren't going to have a roomie right now?
> *We weren't when we first moved into the house we are currently in, but we decided that since the house we are moving into, now on the 26th, is set up where Garrett could have his own room away from ours AND have his OWN bathroom....it works better for us. Ryan is putting off the military and we are going to school....it is now the time where we can feel comfortable with a room mate. Plus, Garrett's rent money would be helping us out. a lot, and we are helping him out a lot right now by giving him a place to live. He had to move back in with his parents and has to share a bedroom with his 18 year old sister (Garret is 20) and his sister is a on/off drug binger...just not a good situation.*
> 
> 3. I didn't know you would be getting married!
> *Yep! We are planning the wedding for May 2nd if we get the lake we want to have it at! It's going to be a 50's style wedding. Guys are greasers and ladies will be in polka dotted dresses. We are kind of going for "Grease"...lol!*


----------



## TinysMom

Honestly Amy - even though I personally can't stand rats - I'm really happy that you're not going to be without a rat when your boys pass.

Rats just seem to be so much a part of who you are and what you like....and they have always seemed to bring you such joy when I have seen you talk about them.
Its almost like the way I feel about flemish...don't know - I just can't see my life without one...if I can help it.

I think its great that you're getting the cage and keeping more rats...I really do.


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Honestly Amy - even though I personally can't stand rats - I'm really happy that you're not going to be without a rat when your boys pass.
> 
> Rats just seem to be so much a part of who you are and what you like....and they have always seemed to bring you such joy when I have seen you talk about them.
> Its almost like the way I feel about flemish...don't know - I just can't see my life without one...if I can help it.
> 
> I think its great that you're getting the cage and keeping more rats...I really do.



Thank you, Peg :hug:.

They truly are apart of who I am and they bring much joy AND sadness, but I just think that if I took a break...I would want to get more rats a few months after my boys pass...so why not just take the opportunity to keep some now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That is so cool! I love the 50's wedding thing!

May 2nd is my son's 18th birthday! 

Yuck on the military. Go to school stay home! Tell him I said so! 


*not dissing the military but I just don't think he should go when you just get married*


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> That is so cool! I love the 50's wedding thing!
> 
> May 2nd is my son's 18th birthday!
> 
> Yuck on the military. Go to school stay home! Tell him I said so!
> 
> 
> *not dissing the military but I just don't think he should go when you just get married*



Yeah, he wants to get his 12 missing credits and join the Navy with college behind him. He also is taking this time to join a band again.


----------



## JadeIcing

WE HAVE BIRTH! I KNOW HOW MANY!!!


----------



## undergunfire

I just got home from work and went to check on the rats. I heard eeper squeaks and said "Oh, junk buckets...Spice is still in the cage with Mint and her 7 four week old babies. 

I opened up a fleece tube and found Spice and saw a cute little pink jelly bean. UGH....BABIES!

At a quick glance, about 3 babies have PINK EYES and the rest have black eyes.



We have 11 eepers. I'll be heading outside NOW to go kick Louie's grave. That little ungrateful basssssssss......


----------



## SnowyShiloh

WOOHOO, Go Louie! Way to pass on your genetic material! Did he perhaps pass on his adorable elephant-like ears, too? Really Amy, if I lived close by, I would get into ratties again. I'd take 4 or 5 girlies off your hands! If only. I know you like boys better, but I like girls. I had 3 girls and one boy. Colby Jack was a wonderful guy, but I loved watching the girls running everywhere and playing all the time. We didn't have a television so watched their antics instead... called it RaTV.

Also, where are the danged pictures already? I've been checking in on this thread every couple days looking for pictures of Mint's babies, now I'm waiting for Mint and Spice babies! :biggrin2: Congrats, grandma, on your 18 grandchildren.


----------



## undergunfire

Is there a way to sneak ship 4 or 5 to you ? Coming to Arizona any time soon?

I'm letting Spice settle down. I am not sure when she had the babies, but they do have milk bands. I am assuming she had them earlier because every one was cleaned off and fed. She is nursing them now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Well, I will be in Louisiana a few days after Christmas, which is a lot closer than Alaska! Still pretty far though and the babies would be too young and it sure would be hard to get them on a plane. When are they going to invent teleportation devices?


----------



## undergunfire

Darn, Shiloh, for living in Alaska!! 


At least Spice's litter is going to be part dumbo ears AND colors, so they should be very easy to adopt out.

I also plan on keeping 2 baby girls and 2 baby boys from her litter. I will be ordering a Critter Nation cage next week. We are selling a dog run for $120 and the g-ma just sent me $25 for my birthday...so that is $145...just enough to order the CN...and it was "free money"...so Ryan can't complain that I am "wasting money"....hehehe.

I also have noticed that Mint's baby boys have their little *goolies* dropping at 4 weeks!! I am going to see if the person coming to my house any minute is ready to bring her boys home tonight or this weekend. I think they are totally ready...mom is not nursing anymore that I can tell and they are eating solid foods & drinking from the water bottle.


I just got some cute pictures of Mint's babies, so I will be posting those AND some of Spice's eeper shots.


Gosh....11 babies!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I wish I was closer! Even Rob wants atleast two rats now!!

:shock:


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I wish I was closer! Even Rob wants atleast two rats now!!
> 
> :shock:


Rats can fly .


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was closer! Even Rob wants atleast two rats now!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Rats can fly .
Click to expand...

Do you recall the cost of flying the gps? Lol! Also the nerves!?!?!


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was closer! Even Rob wants atleast two rats now!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Rats can fly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you recall the cost of flying the gps? Lol! Also the nerves!?!?!
Click to expand...

Yes . It would be the lowest cost ($112?) because it will be less than 9lbs or whatever. Expensive ratties .


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was closer! Even Rob wants atleast two rats now!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Rats can fly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you recall the cost of flying the gps? Lol! Also the nerves!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes . It would be the lowest cost ($112?) because it will be less than 9lbs or whatever. Expensive ratties .
Click to expand...

More so when so many here need homes. Maybe once I have no GPS. After Mace. I just can't.


----------



## undergunfire

I totally understand. Like I said, rats are the most time consuming & expensive pets that I have!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG I love dumbos!

although I wish they were Ralphie's babies!


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> although I wish they were Ralphie's babies!



You might have your wish! Upon further expection of the babies, some babies have straight whiskers and some babies have curly whiskers. Straight whiskers means standard straight coats and curly whiskers would mean rex or double rex. 

If you cross a standard furred rat with a hairless, you will get double rex....if I am correct _*trails off to research this*._

Actually, I am quite happy about this, besides the fact that I now have 11 pink jelly beans. Rex (curly haired rats) are my favorite (Spartan is a rex) and as are Double Rex (curly hair, but thin).


Pictures of the new bubs coming in a few minutes....


----------



## undergunfire

Okay....11 bubs. I believe there to be 5 girls and 6 boys. I don't see an obvious runt, so it is possible Spice had 12 and the runt passed and she disposed of the body?

Only 3 babies have pink eyes. Two boys have pink eyes and one girl has pink eyes. This is what makes it confusing for me because Louie had pink eyes. If Ralphie is the papa, then I wonder if down the lines Spice or Ralphie's relatives had pink eyes?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Amy, I know Spice wasn't out for long, but could she have mated with Louie and Ralphie?


----------



## JadeIcing

I want the one on its back in the first pic.


----------



## undergunfire

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Amy, I know Spice wasn't out for long, but could she have mated with Louie and Ralphie?


It is the only way it could have happened. I would never, ever, ever intentionally breed...who wants the possibility of ending up with over 10 rats? I know they breed quickly, but I didn't think that it could be done THAT quick for her to run out, mate, then run back into her cage. It must have been REAL quick with the 1 minute I left the room.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Amy, I know Spice wasn't out for long, but could she have mated with Louie and Ralphie?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the only way it could have happened. I would never, ever, ever intentionally breed...who wants the possibility of ending up with over 10 rats? I know they breed quickly, but I didn't think that it could be done THAT quick for her to run out, mate, then run back into her cage. It must have been REAL quick with the 1 minute I left the room.
Click to expand...

Sometimes those minutes are faster than you think.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Sometimes those minutes are faster than you think.



I know. I feel terrible, but what is done is done :?. I will be keeping most of the litter to make up for it.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes those minutes are faster than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I feel terrible, but what is done is done :?. I will be keeping most of the litter to make up for it.
Click to expand...

Yes keeping them to make me happy with pics!:biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I am confused, have you left the litters in the same cage/tank then? I would definitely say 4 weeks is fine, 3-3.5 weeks is normal for alot of the rat breeders in our area since they mature so quickly. As for the curly whiskers thing, I think if you wait it out some of them might grow to be straight. Maybe they were just squashed causing curly whiskers. Either way, those babies look HUGE! have you got any pics of the litter compared to Spice? I still wonder how they keep so many babies :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*I think she was wondering if there could be TWO daddies?*

*and I hope Ralphie is that daddy! OMG they will be adorable if so! *

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Amy, I know Spice wasn't out for long, but could she have mated with Louie and Ralphie?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the only way it could have happened. I would never, ever, ever intentionally breed...who wants the possibility of ending up with over 10 rats? I know they breed quickly, but I didn't think that it could be done THAT quick for her to run out, mate, then run back into her cage. It must have been REAL quick with the 1 minute I left the room.
Click to expand...


----------



## Becca

Awwh cute lickle rat babies!!

I love rats, my friend has 2 !!! So cute :shock:

More pics please 

Becca


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo....*I was talking with my friend, Miranda, and she said that it IS quite possible that Ralphie AND Louie could be the dads. We won't know for sure unless we get some Dumbo eared babies!*



Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I am confused, have you left the litters in the same cage/tank then?
> *No, that would be quite foolish of me to do .*
> 
> I would definitely say 4 weeks is fine, 3-3.5 weeks is normal for alot of the rat breeders in our area since they mature so quickly.
> *Rats should stay with their momma and the rest of their litter until AT LEAST 4 weeks. 3-3.5 weeks is way to young, as they definitely are not matured enough!*
> 
> As for the curly whiskers thing, I think if you wait it out some of them might grow to be straight.





> *You can tell right from the second rats are born if they are going to be Rex, Double Rex, or Standard. I haven't heard of the whiskers straightening out. The difference between straight whiskers and curly whiskers are very obvious.*
> 
> Either way, those babies look HUGE! have you got any pics of the litter compared to Spice?
> *No, but I will have to take some. She is being a lovely momma and letting me reach right in from under her to take the babies out. A lot of rat mommies are pretty protective. Ohhh...and these bubs are so much smaller than Mint's litter...they are very tiny.*


----------



## JadeIcing

I really wish you were closer.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Me too - Lexi and I were talking about how much we'd love another rat or 2 LOL! 

Amy, A lot of animals that have litters can do that.... so I would think maybe that's the case. I can't wait to see when they get a bit bigger.

How are the older babies? I want to see them too!


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How are the older babies? I want to see them too!


They are all doing well! The little runt boy is lacking behind the other babies, but a lot of the time runts aren't always the healthiest. I do hope he thrives, though, as he is a little doll.

I'm not sure who is who, but here are their pictures taken last night . The "Breakfast Bunch" from Mint will be 4 weeks old this Sunday. They will then be ready to do to their new homes, as the boys are already starting to drop their *goolies* and they are 100% now on solids and the water bottle, it seems. Mint has detached herself from them and just wants them gone . 

2 baby boys have found homes and 2 baby girls have, too. This means we have 3 babies (1 girl, 2 boys) and Mint who still need homes. So, they will be rehomed in pairs. I hope I can find them a home before Christmas because we move into our new house on the 26th.


----------



## undergunfire

Spice's babies, Day 1 pictures! Looks like our total boys is 4 and our total girls is 7....but we will see if that changes, again...they were being very squirmy tonight!


Boys...all have curly whiskers. Two have light eyes, two have dark eyes.






Girls...these 4 have straight whiskers. All these girls have dark eyes.






Girls....these 3 girls have curly whiskers. Two have dark eyes and one has light eyes.






Group shot of the girls(?) (boys were being jumping jelly beans)...









I *think* some of the babies ears look different from each others, so this *might* mean we do have dumbo ears. I will really need to wait and see because I'm not experienced with determining the ears at such a young age.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

EEE! They are all so adorable! Minty's babies are sooo sweet, I love baby PEWs! So they're all PEWs then? So sweet. Are they nice little babies? I envy you a little because you have all these gorgeous baby ratties, but I don't envy you having to find homes! I wish Bo, Jade and I could adopt some, that would take care of like 10 babies right there. You're making me want ratties again, I think it would be fun to get 5 girlies all at the same time... As much as I love PEWs, I would never be able to tell 5 of them apart!


----------



## undergunfire

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> So they're all PEWs then?
> *Some of the babies are PEW's, but they could be Himi once they molt their baby coats. There are a few Siamese in there, as well. I don't have the total count on that, as Siamese coats change from lighter to darker depending on the temperature, it is odd!*
> 
> Are they nice little babies?
> *Yes! They are super sweet! A few of them are a little skittish because I think Mint tried to "turn them" on me....as Mint is still pretty skittish and unsure of me. I didn't handle her at all while her babies were growing because she was being VERY jumpy and protective.* *Once the babies get into their new homes and are spoiled, they will be the mushiest babies! I only hope I can rehome Mint and her last baby girl to a person who understands Mint just needs a little more loving to be perfect.*
> 
> You're making me want ratties again, I think it would be fun to get 5 girlies all at the same time... As much as I love PEWs, I would never be able to tell 5 of them apart!
> *DO IT!!!! Ohhh, yes you can tell them apart . Pink, on goosemoose, lives in Alaska and had up to 12 PEWs at a time (I think it was 12)...she marked them all with permanent markers or food coloring until she learned who was who over time by their posture and size.*


----------



## Luv-bunniz

undergunfire wrote:


> Luv-bunniz wrote: [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused, have you left the litters in the same cage/tank then?
> *No, that would be quite foolish of me to do .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? My parents used to leave 2-3 rat mums in the same cage at a time, they made sure everyone was fed if one of the mums was lacking or something.:?
> 
> Edit-Maybe i shouldnt quote this post next time huh? lol. Oh and as for the whiskers it was pretty popular according to my dad in big litters, usually it was the third born in the nest since the mum would give birth to the other babies on top of him/her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh the older babies are GORGEOUS! I see a couple of faces in there that I would love to have! The little one stretching to see out of the tub! and the one on the right in picture #7 (from the top) and the one with his eyes sort of half closed in #9! 

Lexi's crossing her fingers for you to get the little curly haired ones in the new litter. She's going to flip when she sees the bigger babies. She wants another rat bad! She misses her rat, Baby, who used to like to be read to and sit and look at her books.


----------



## JadeIcing

Amy you really need to stop this I am wanting rats more and more.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I cant belive I didnt see these before!

Is there such a thing as "Dissaproving Rats" ?





PS. Hope you dont mind me edditing the pic!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I saw that too and I thought the SAME thing! LOL! ISn't that face precious?!


----------



## undergunfire

We lost a baby last night/early this morning . I went to open her cage and pulled back her fleece scraps and saw a baby was not moving and was away from the nest. The fleece around the baby was cold and wet....like the water bottle had been dripping and Spice moved the wet fleece near the babies. I think the baby just got wet and went cold. I *think* the baby was a female. I am going to go to a count in a minute to see if it was a rex, standard, boy, or girl.

Spice now has 10 babies.


----------



## undergunfire

*see above post* ^^

Yep, we have 6 girls and 4 boys, now. 

3 baby girls have curly whiskers. 
3 baby girls have straight whiskers. 
All 4 baby boys have curly whiskers. 
1 baby girl has light eyes, while the rest have dark eyes. 
2 baby boys have light eyes while the other 2 have dark eyes.


----------



## JadeIcing

Sorry about the baby.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw, sorry to hear about the little one  Life is so fragile!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, you guys. I feel bad for the poor baby who died . I guess it is common, though, from what I have read with larger litters...that one usually will die within the first day or so.

I'm posting Day 2 (yesterday) pictures in just a bit (my computer is giving me trouble). I took them last night. You can see the babies markings coming out! Looks like we are going to have (probably black) capped, berkshire, and a lighter color. The lighter colored babies look like they have ruby eyes, so maybe they will be a lighter color (like fawn or beige). It also looks like we have babies with head spots or blazes. I hope we have babies with them because they are my favorite!


----------



## undergunfire

Day 2 pictures (yesterday's) ....



Spice is cleaning & feeding her kids in these pictures. She is such a good momma, I really do adore her:





















Girls...



















Boys...















Group shots...































Here is a head shot of a boy (see his curly whiskers?)...


----------



## JadeIcing

Send me Spice and 2 babies.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Send me Spice and 2 babies.


I think I am going to order a Critter Nation (that I can hardly afford)...
http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Midwest-Homes-For-Pets-161-MDW1243.html


....and keep Spice and 2 baby girls. I will keep them in the rabbit room and the boys will be kept on the other side of the house in our master closet .


----------



## JadeIcing

What about me??


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> What about me??


Kim's Ark rescue is in your neck of the woods :biggrin2:. They handle all of New England!


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What about me??
> 
> 
> 
> Kim's Ark rescue is in your neck of the woods :biggrin2:. They handle all of New England!
Click to expand...

Send me the link though I know right now I won't.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What about me??
> 
> 
> 
> Kim's Ark rescue is in your neck of the woods :biggrin2:. They handle all of New England!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me the link though I know right now I won't.
Click to expand...

http://www.kimsarkrescue.org/


----------



## JadeIcing

Nothing there but found these....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11157310

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9247544

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12480650

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12185492


----------



## undergunfire

Two baby boys went to their new home today. They went to 2 girls and a guy (the boyfriend of one of them) who are room mates. They were my age, 20, but they have both had rats before...so I felt comfortable with them. They took the runty and another boy (not sure which). They are going to keep them on the homemade food mixture and I included a whole set of snuggly hammocks for them .

Now we just have Mint, a baby girl, and two baby boys to find new homes for. Two baby girls are going to a lady for her daughter for Christmas...the lady is sooo excited to have rats, herself...so I know they will be going to a wonderful home.



I'll get pictures of Spice's babies. They are 3 days old today! I can already tell which ones are my favorites.


----------



## undergunfire

Spice's babies Day 3 ...


Group shots...











Girls...







Boys...











My favorite boy...









Ugh, I have more pictures...but I use myspace as a photo host and some of my pictures aren't showing up. I'll have to post them later!


----------



## tonyshuman

So, do you think that the dark skin will be colored on the babies? I know when they're so young it's hard to tell, but if so you might have a hooded one and some dark ones, right? Baby rats look so alien and helpless! I'm glad Spice is being a good mama!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Go on and send me Mint and her daughter, and Spice's 4 other baby girls! If only.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Amy, I know that these were unplanned and breeding isn't good really unless there is a need, but... 

I feel like these babies have been such blessings. You do such good work with the rats and now have had this experience with 2 girls! and for the board members that adore them, it's been educational and heartwarming. I'm loving Spice - she is a good mama I can see that just in those photos! 

We also know now, that rats can mate REALLY FAST! 

Living in the country, we know so many people that think rats are discusting - even domestics! and I look at Spice and her babies and wonder how that's possible! 

I can't wait to see what the little ones turn out like - I love seeing what looks like some color on their heads too!


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you, Bo....that meant a lot :biggrin2:!


The babies will all probably be black in color. We have 2 capped with head shots, 3 lighter colored babies, and 5 berkshires or variegated.

I really do wish I could keep them all, but I would overwhelm myself. That would be 6 baby girls and Spice = 7 +4 baby boys and Spartan & Ralphie = 13. Arggg...lol!

I do think Spice and 2-3 baby girls are staying and I will be buying a Critter Nation. I also will keep the 4 baby boys and put them into the Ferret Nation with my 2 boys, a month or two after weaning. I will also save up $200 to have all 4 young boys neutered.

That will be 9-10 rats...but then my Spartan and Ralphie are older.

We will see what I shall do! I do *not* plan to take in anymore rescues after this because of the number of rats I will be keeping.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

No need to thank me. I'm really impressed with all you know and the stuff I've learned about rats from you here.

It's definitely interesting and will be beneficial to us when we are able to get another one (which will now be a pair! LOL!)


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> No need to thank me. I'm really impressed with all you know and the stuff I've learned about rats from you here.
> 
> It's definitely interesting and will be beneficial to us when we are able to get another one (which will now be a pair! LOL!)


You are welcome .

Hopefully one day soon you and Lexi will be able to get ratties again :biggrin2:. I wonder how Diesel would react :shock: ?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

He'd be a pain in the butt just like he is with the bunnies! LOL! 

Tony likes him tho. Diesel will sit next to his cage and Tony sits as close as he can to him. Tony has always wanted a friend and so does Diesel so it seems they will be buds. 

I still think he's what happened to Tony's eye. (which is getting better btw)....


----------



## undergunfire

No pictures of the babies today on Day 4 . I JUST got home at 9:30 tonight after going out to Ryan's band practice space after dinner. I am FREEZING and very sleepy...feel a bit anxious for no reason, too .

I did check all the babies and gave Spice a run around the room, so she could get away from them for a bit. All the babies look wonderful and their colors/patterns are REALLY showing now! My favorite boy does have a head spot on his head, he is the black capped boy! I think I might name him "Ace". I also want to name the black berkshire or variegated boy "Jack"....and I'll have to think of 2 more boy names for the lighter colored babies.


----------



## undergunfire

The babies are 5 days old today and are doing sooo well! They are getting darker in colored AND are getting their little peach fuzz. Ohhh, do I love these babies. I have such a connection with them, maybe because they are Ralphie's babies?

Group shots...




















Girls...







Boys...















Random shots ....


Berkshire girl..






Capped girl (and my favorite girl)...







Jack (black capped w/head spot Rex boy) says..."BYE-BYE!"....


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh Amy!!!!!! Jack is adorable! I love his little stripey! 

So do you think they're Ralphie's??

I can't wait to see them get fur! They look like they will be very very pretty!


----------



## undergunfire

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh Amy!!!!!! Jack is adorable! I love his little stripey!
> 
> So do you think they're Ralphie's??
> 
> I can't wait to see them get fur! They look like they will be very very pretty!



Thank you! Jack is totally cute, eh? He already has a personality! Last night all 4 boys slept lined up in my hand for at least 15 minutes. I love my boys.

It is going to be SOOOO hard rehoming any of these particular babies. I think putting 7 females in a Critter Nation 1 level will be too squished. I think 6 is the total number that should go in there.

I do think the babies are Ralphie's, but I am not sure if they are Louie's too. We will have to see if any of the babies have dumbo ears...I am no expert at telling their ears this young.


----------



## JadeIcing

I personaly want you to keep them all. Just say you are keeping them for me. I am so getting atleast two rats one the gps have passed.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I personaly want you to keep them all. Just say you are keeping them for me. I am so getting atleast two rats one the gps have passed.


7 girls in a Critter Nation would be pushing it , I'd have to clean it 2x a week versus 1x a week! After Spartan and Ralphie pass (because they are older)...feeding 11 rats am organic homemade food mixture might get a tad expensive :shock:.

I just ordered my Critter Nation cage :biggrin2:!


----------



## undergunfire

HEY....that was a meanie voice mail, Alicia. You are going to STRANGLE me?!?!!?!

:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I personaly want you to keep them all. Just say you are keeping them for me. I am so getting atleast two rats one the gps have passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 girls in a Critter Nation would be pushing it , I'd have to clean it 2x a week versus 1x a week! After Spartan and Ralphie pass (because they are older)...feeding 11 rats am organic homemade food mixture might get a tad expensive :shock:.
> 
> I just ordered my Critter Nation cage :biggrin2:!
Click to expand...

So you clean 2x instead 1x. I really wish I could get a few. What is a good cage for three. I need to start pricing things.


----------



## undergunfire

To be honest? The new Critter Nation is going to be the best cage for the money. I have purchased almost ALL the cages out there said to be good for rats and I ended up selling them. I am embarrassed to admit that I have wasted probably more than $300 on buying and selling cages in the past 1.5 years. My Ferret Nation141 cage cost me $123 with free shipping...I could have bought 2 of these with the money I wasted!

The new one level CN is $139 right now. By the time you want ratties, the price should go down. You can get it locally at PetSmart or order it online for free shipping a lot of the times.


Here is the new CN (and I will post pictures once I get it!)...






http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Midwest-Homes-For-Pets-161-MDW1243.html

^ As you can see, there are 3 ratties in that picture in the cage. Of course, they should have hung hammocks for the picture .


----------



## JadeIcing

Thats not bad. I thought it was alot more. I could buy that easy. You think it would work for the gps?


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thats not bad. I thought it was alot more. I could buy that easy. You think it would work for the gps?


If you used fleece as bedding (like I do with my FN), then I don't see why not. You can even cover the ramp with fleece to make it solid...I do that. I wouldn't put more than 2 piggies in it, as long as they get their out time (which I know they do).


----------



## JadeIcing

I may just look into this....onder:Than Merlin on top in his cage.....


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I may just look into this....onder:Than Merlin on top in his cage.....


A 2 tier CN cage is $240 with free shipping, but that would be a lot of space for 3 ratties and they would probably abandon one level because of all the space. It would be cool for the GP's, though.


----------



## JadeIcing

Nah I like this one.


----------



## JadeIcing

I just thought of something you are going to make them stuff right!?!?:shock:

Oh and I have some fabric you might be able to use.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I just thought of something you are going to make them stuff right!?!?:shock:
> 
> Oh and I have some fabric you might be able to use.


The ratties when you get some? Yesss, duhhh!

Ohhh, yay! I LOVE fabric :biggrin2:.


----------



## JadeIcing

All I want is a bed slightly bigger than Apples for Ringo. I wanted to make him a bed and pillow out of it but never found someone to do it.


----------



## undergunfire

I can do that, Alicia :biggrin2:.


----------



## JadeIcing

I will send it with your ornament and the card.


----------



## JadeIcing

Amy will be with out internet for a few days she will update us when she gets back.


----------



## undergunfire

I didn't take baby pictures from Day 7 (yesterday) because of our move, but I will be taking pictures of the babies today (Day 8) and will hopefully post them later (providing I can keep this wireless connection from a neighbor) .

Ohh...and two babies from Mint's litter are going to their new home tomorrow (if the person doesn't sketch out). It will either be Mint & a daughter or 2 baby boys. Two baby girls are still reserved for a lady for her daughter for Christmas .


----------



## undergunfire

No pictures, yet. I've been busy...this weekend has been flying by!

I wanted to update on some names for the babies. I am keeping all 4 boys and 2-3 girls along with Spice (the mom). Ryan wants to hit me .



Boys...

* Harper (one of the white boys?).
* Jack (the capped baby with the head spot)
* Tucker (one of the white boys?)
...and I'll need to think of one more name for the black berkshire baby boy.


Girls (still deciding if I like these names)...

* Maple (not sure which one, yet).
* Cider (not sure which one, yet).


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote:*


> I am keeping all 4 boys and 2-3 girls along with Spice (the mom). Ryan wants to hit me .


Why am I not surprised at this?

I think its great that you hae such an attachment to them and if you take care of them yourself and can afford them - good for you! Ryan has his interests and you have your rats....seems only fair to me!


----------



## JadeIcing

I say all!:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I say all!:biggrin2:


I don't think I can handle keeping ALL of them, lol .

Peg....you are so right. Thank you .


I just got home from Ryan's band's show and went in to check on the baby rats. I noticed it yesterday, but I didn't think anything of it. Spice keeps putting one baby out of the nest. They are old enough now that they won't get cold, but I still worry about it. The baby is a female black berkshire. I really hope the baby is okay. Maybe she keeps forgetting the baby when she moves her nest around? I am not even sure if it is the same baby, as I have 4 black berkshire baby girls. I am going to check back in there in a while, to see if she has done it again. I am not sure what I can do, if she does do it again :?.


----------



## TinysMom

Can you put a dot in the baby's ear with a pen or something? So you can make sure you know if it is the same one or not?


----------



## undergunfire

Yeah, I could probably do that, Peg . She hasn't seperated any babies since the last time I posted it. So, I am not sure what she was doing .

I took pictures of them just a little while ago. I have someone coming soon to take home two babies from Mint's litter, so I will post them after that.


----------



## undergunfire

All of the babies from Mint's litter have sucessfully found new homes! The last two girls leave today !! It is such a good feeling knowing they went to good homes instead of a snake's belly.


You guys are going to DIE when you see Spice's litter. They are ADORABLE! They should open their eyes any day now, as they are 13 days old today. Sorry, I've been slow on the pictures. I am terrible at posting them.

Here are their pictures from *Day 10*...



Tucker:






Sleeping baby boy...





Group shot...





Pile of babies...







I have more on my myspace, so you can look at the pictures if you want to see more: www.myspace.com/xundergunfire



I have taken pictures of the babies yesterday, on Day 12, and I will post them later. 


I thought Tucker was going to be a black berksire, but he is really all black with white socks! I have always wanted a black Rex....and now I have one :biggrin2:!!

I think the boys will be named: Tucker, Jack (black capped w/head spot), Harper (one of the white ones), and Aslan (the other white one) .

Two girls will be Cider & Maple, but I am unsure about more names because I am not sure who I am keeping .


----------



## YukonDaisy

*OMG!! They are too cute!! I totally wish I could have a pair!!*


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:EEK! You are making this harder!


----------



## undergunfire

Here is baby pictures from yesterday (Day 12) ...







































This is Tucker sleeping in my hand....









Random baby girl...





Baby girl letting me rub her belly...





Baby girl grooming her face...





Baby girl sucking on her foot...





White baby...













Jack...





Tucker...








Aren't they just soooooo cute :biggrin2:?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

AMY! They are precious! Jack is adorable! and Tucker - is that curly sort of hair on him? and that baby girl..... they are killing me!


----------



## undergunfire

Yep, Jack has curly hair...as do all of the boys :biggrin2:. Actually, 7 babies out of 10 have curly hair .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

So Ralphie is the daddy?!? YAY! 

How could anyone not fall in love with that little girl sucking on her toe! That's the cutest thing :hearts:


----------



## undergunfire

Yep....Ralphie is the daddy! I don't think Louie is, as well, because I don't see dumbo ears on any of the babies. I guess this is a good thing because I wouldn't have wanted the babies to have Louie's weak immune system. Louie was from Petco, not the best genes in that pool. Ralphie's old human said he was from a pet store that got their stock from a local feeder breed in Phoenix and Spice's old human said she was from the local pet store who also got their stock from a feeder breeder in Phoenix. So....they may have more of a chance of beeder health because I find a lot of feeder breeders actually breed for certain types of rats on the side...for fun. So, we will see!

The babies are 2 weeks old today!

I marked some babies with Sharpies last night, so I could tell them apart. I will have to take pictures of those certain babies later and label them with numbers until I pick out names.

Speaking of that, I am having a hard time chosing my babies that I want to keep. I know I am keeping all 4 boys, the black capped standard girl, the PEW rex girl....but the little black berk girls are too hard to chose from...because they all have wonderful personalities. I don't know how I will rehome any of these babies....they would really have to be special people, preferably from the rat forum, but it is hard to find people in AZ...most members are from the midwest or Cali.

The babies are already licking my fingers. One of the black berk girls is VERY licky.


Ohhhh, I just love them all. I just think 7 girls in a Critter Nation is too many, the number "allowed" is 6. If I could just rehome a pair of girls or one girl with someone on the goosemoose rat forums, then I would be content.


----------



## undergunfire

Well, good news!

The lady, her daughter, her son, and her daughter's boy friend came over today at 11am to pick up the last two girls from Mint's litter. They had a new decent sized cage for the 2 girls and were VERY interested in every thing I had to say about rats. They are keeping them on the homemade food mixture and will be coming back to me for more hammocks when they need them! They also will update me.

AAAAND....I brought out Spice's babies and they picked out two black berkshire girls to take home in 2 weeks! They picked out the baby with white variegated patterned sides that is rex furred and another baby with high white sides who is a standard furred.

I am very happy about this because these people were sooo nice, but sad to see them go. Funny thing is, the son of the lady wasn't interested in rats until I pulled out the babies....he fell in love with the standard furred girl and held him in his hands the whole time...the little girl fell asleep and was sucking on the skin on his hand!

It is hard to let these babies go. I don't think I will be rehoming anymore of them. I will keep the last 4 girls, Spice, and 4 baby boys.

They also asked if all 4 girls could be inside of the cage they brought, but it was only large enough for 2 girls. I showed them the new Critter Nation and told her it was $150 at PetSmart and she said it is something they will think about in the future for all the girls!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's wonderful! And nice of you to let them come over on Christmas to get them!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks :biggrin2:. The lady wanted them to be a Christmas present to her daughter, so that was what they were! We were just going over to Dad and Kelly's in the late afternoon, so it worked well.

I took pictures of the babies on Day 13 (wednesday), but I just took pictures of them tonight on Day 14 (christmas) and they are sooo much cuter.

Here is a *teaser* picture of them on day 14. I am using my new Canon Rebel xsi and the pictures are coming out sooo awesome...I don't have to lighten them up anymore....I just have to re-size them! I'll post the rest of Day 14 tomorrow, as I am going to bed soon.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG! Look at that cute little mouth! :hearts:


----------



## undergunfire

The babies are 17 days old today and all doing fantastic....and can see the world now. I slack in the picture posting department, but I have taken tons of pictures, so if anyone wants to see them, then go to my myspace: www.myspace.com/xundergunfire .

I picked out the name "Lyra" (Lie-ruh) for the PEW baby girl because the little girl from Narnia has that name and she was very daring and adventurous...just like this little rat baby. I am terrible at picking out female names, but I have 3 more to pick out (because 2 out of 6 baby girls are going to a new home)!


Here is an adorable picture of Harper that I took today with my new Canon Rebel xsi. Look at his adorable curly hair and whiskers...








Here is some of momma, Spice.....




































And here is their new Critter Nation one level cage. This will house Spice & her 4 baby girls. I will neuter all 4 baby boys this summer...then after my two older boys pass away, I will sell the FN (too wide of bar spacing) and buy another 1 level CN....then connect them, so that Spice and all of her babies can one day be a big family again.


----------



## JadeIcing

AWESOME pics Amy! I really wish I could get a rat.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

No wonder those babies are so cute! I love Spice! She's just so pretty!


----------



## undergunfire

Thanks, guys :biggrin2:! Ralphie and Spice made very cute children, for sure.

Alicia...I wish you could get ratties, too, so we could obsess about them together and so I could sew/send you all sorts of beds!


----------



## Bunny_Love

Oh wow, what a wonderful post! I just read through all the posts...i spent forever, lol...but it was all worth it!!! 


Your such a wonderful rat foster grandma!! The cages are so nice  

Thanks for sharing!

Jessica


----------



## TinysMom

I may not like rats - but I've got to say that I would probably consider taking Spice....she doesn't seem "rat-like" to me - like ugly, etc. She's really cute and she looks like she has quite a huge personality...

She's adorable.


----------



## undergunfire

Thank you, Jessica and Peg :biggrin2:.



Ohhh, Peg, Spice is a girl full of personality. It is so different having a female because I am so used to the lazy laid backness of a male. Spice gives quite the kisses on your fingers, too!


----------



## trailsend

Hi Amy,
I haven't been around lately and just saw your babies! They are simply adorable, love all the girly stuff inside their house too - it's so cute. You absolutely make people see these special creatures in ways they wouldn't have thought about them before with your pictures, and stories of them. 

I just got a ferret nation cage for the Pdogs, 2 story. They are loving it


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Amy, could you post more pictures of the babies in the thread? I don't have a Myspace account (and don't want one), you have to log in to see pictures  I think baby ratties are the cutest when they've just opened their eyes, I'm dying to see photos!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*trailsend wrote: *


> I just got a ferret nation cage for the Pdogs, 2 story. They are loving it



So you can send them to me, right? :biggrin2:




> Amy, could you post more pictures of the babies in the thread? *I don't have a Myspace account (and don't want one*), you have to log in to see pictures  I think baby ratties are the cutest when they've just opened their eyes, I'm dying to see photos!


:yeahthat: :thanks:


----------



## undergunfire

I'll go through and post the pictures in this thread . A lot of the times, by the time I get done taking the pictures, uploading them to the computer, going through the ones I like and don't like, then resizing them in adobe, then uploading them to myspace....I'm pooped .

I need to get a different website to upload pictures to. I could use my flickr account.


----------



## TinysMom

Well....all I can say is....If Spice disappears...don't come looking here. Nope - I would never ever have a rat in this house...not even one as gorgeous and personable as Spice...

(Now which rat cage is it you recommend???) 

Just kidding - but I have to say I keep coming back and looking at her pictures...I'm really happy you're keeping her and I hope we see lots of pictures of her.

I do have some questions..


What is the average life span of a rat?
What do the various terms mean as far as looks? Hooded? I forget the other terms - I'd have to read back through the thread to get them all - but you'll say "I have a hooded one" or other terms and I'm like..."ok...if you say so..". It would be nice if I could understand the colors/terminology!


----------



## undergunfire

Ohhhh, Spice would go NUTS with all your bunnies! I have to find a way to block her from running into the boy's bunny cages because she likes to eat their Oxbow and try to pull hair from Marlin because he is so fluffy !

Average life span of a rat, I would say, is 1.5 - 2.5 years. That has been where my experience is. It all depends on the particular rat because so many have terrible genetics due to pet stores & mass breeders trying to produce as many rats as possible. I think the world record for longest living pet rat was 7 years. I have seen many rats get up to 3 years, too! My Spartan is 2 years and a few months already.

As for their types, colors, and coat textures, I like to use this site to identify rats that I have questions about:
http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

Here are some pictures of Tucker and Spice from the other day. I am going to be taking more tonight of every one .

Name change! Instead of one of the siamese boys being named "Aslan", his name will be "Jasper" . I think I am too addicted to Twilight AND the name fits in better with Jack, Harper, and Tucker.







































So...the lady who wanted two girls hasn't responded to my emails, so I am taking it that she isn't interested anymore. I do have a lady on the rat forum that lives down in Phoenix who might want one girl, but other than that...they are all mine. Sheesh...13 rats is scary!

I am going to break down the name list for you guys (and for myself). I will take individual pictures of the babies tonight, too.


*GIRLS:*
Lyra (PEW rex).
Mira (black berkshire rex).
Tansy (black berkshire veriegated sides rex).
??? (black berkshire standard)
??? (black capped w/ head spot standard).
??? (black berkshire w/ high white sides standard).

*BOYS:*
Jack (black capped w/ head spot rex).
Harper (siamese rex - _*green sharpie on tail_).
Tucker (black rex).
Jasper (siamese rex).


Three girls still need names .


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at his cute wavey hair!! :hearts:


----------



## undergunfire

I have a few new pictures of the kids that I snapped at feeding time . Tucker is in most of the pictures and I think the white baby was Lyra.

The babies will be 1 month old tomorrow, so next Sunday the boys will be split from Spice and the girls...and they will be moved into the Petco Rat Manor cage (I hate the cage :grumpy into the boy rat room (my master closet)....until they can be neutered...then they will be moved back with the girls.

I hope the boys grow larger quickly, so they can go into the FN with Spartan and Ralphie because I HATE the Petco Rat Manor cage...it is a piece of junk and sooo hard to clean, ugh...I don't even want to think about having to clean it weekly!!











































I've been caught by the ZOMBIE RATS :shock:!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Hayley411

Any new rattie pics?

~Hayley


----------



## undergunfire

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> Any new rattie pics?
> 
> ~Hayley


Ohhh, definitely :biggrin2:! I'll get some pictures up later. I have a guy coming over soon to see the two black berkshire girls and the black berkshire rex girl. I decided having 13 rats is a lot for me to keep up with...and this guy sounds like a perfect match for the girlies. I'll update you guys more after he leaves.

Ohhh...and the baby boys are now in with Spartan and Ralphie in the Ferret Nation . The boys could probably squeeze through the cage bars, but they have been in there since Sunday afternoon and I have no escapees .


----------



## tonyshuman

You have to see this adorable rat post from cuteoverload.com today:
http://mfrost.typepad.com/cute_overload/2009/02/the-adventures.html


----------



## undergunfire

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> You have to see this adorable rat post from cuteoverload.com today:
> http://mfrost.typepad.com/cute_overload/2009/02/the-adventures.html


_*DIES*_....soooo cute :biggrin2:!!!


I should update a bit on the rat kids!



The three girls were adopted by a young married couple. They were so nice and were very interested in every thing that I had to say about rats. The girls are being kept on the homemade food mixture I make up and the guy's wife was very excited about sewing up hammocks for the girls. They travel back and forth from Prescott to Wickenburg (eh, like 2 hours away?), where they live in Wickenburg 4 days a week. I told the guy to just make sure they aren't getting stressed by the back and forth trips and change of houses. He's keeping me updated on them, too. It was so hard for me to let them go, but they are being loved...just like they would have been here.



Jasper, Tucker, Harper, and Jack are all living in the Ferret Nation with Spartan and Ralphie. They are LOVING IT! Ralphie is just gleaming with happiness to have his boys with him, I can tell. Spartan seems much happier too, the old guys love having some excitement in their cage. The 4 young boys are going in for their neuters in April. I am hoping the vet can do all 4 in one day, but I may have to have 2 done one day and 2 done the next day. I am raising the money by selling rat hammocks over a rat forum. I need $160 more...it costs $260 to neuter all 4 boys.

Leah, Tansy, Spice, and Lyra are going well, too. The girls are shyer than the boys, I'm not sure why. The baby girls spend a lot of time under neath the towel in their cage (I use that as bedding), so sometimes I don't get to see them a whole lot because they never want to come out to say Hi. I am going to see what I can do tonight, about how to get them to not be able to go under the towel. Poor Spice sleeps in a hammock all by herself...sometimes it is like she is so lonely because her girls don't sleep in the hammock with her...they don't hang out at all, either.



Here is some pictures of the boys . I will take pictures of the girls tonight, right after I get their cage cleaned...then I'll post them when I can.

Happy Daddy, Ralphie!











Spartan, who is the "Happy Uncle"...










Tubby Tucker!










Harper & Jasper (I can't remember who is who, lol!)...






Jack, my little shy boy (reminds me of Ralphie!)...










Harper? Jasper?....I need to mark one of their ears, so I can tell them apart...





















Oh, and the COOLEST rat hut...ever! I found it at Target in the dollar bin for $2.50. I wish they had PINK!!


----------

